
Ask HN: Golang for Monolith Production Web Application? - codegeek
We are revamping our product from PHP and I have selected Golang considering how much I loved learning it for the past 12 months personally. However, our Lead Architect (the guy who actually will run this) is a bit hesitant since he is not sure how mature Go is for monolith web apps (the usual CRUD&#x2F;routing&#x2F;server side templates etc with vuejs for frontend). He is very good at his job so he can pick up any language in a week. We are currently only into PHP as the server side language even though he has a .NET MVC background before he joined us.<p>How do I convince him ? I am the owner so I can tell him to suck it but he is the one who runs it. So he needs to be on board. Pros and Cons ?
======
rosswilson
You should first consider what you want to achieve from this “revamp”. Are you
facing some issue with your existing tech stack?

I’m wary when I hear teams discuss a total rewrite of an existing application.

